

DummyFacebook - thii
https://github.com/thii/DummyFacebook

======
thii
"a dummy facebook app that blacks out your screen & says things like YOUR TIME
IS BETTER SPENT ELSEWHERE & HIGH SCHOOL FRIENDS: STILL IDIOTS" \- @EvaGiselle

